# Game #36: Phoenix Suns (22-13) @ Denver Nuggets (26-13) - 1/15



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*When: Thursday, 10:30PM/7:10PM/6:30PM
Where: Denver
TV: local or by illegal method*












*Phoenix Suns (22-13) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson









[SF] Grant Hill









[PF] Amare Stoudemire







[C] Shaquille O'Neal 

















Denver Nuggets (17-8) 


Starters: 









[PG] Chauncey Billups







[SG] Dahntay Jones









[SF] Carmelo Anthony









[PF] Kenyon Martin







[C] Nene Hilario *


*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OH ****!*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Game is on TNT


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Struggling, can't find the way to get lead back, damn.

Amar'e is very on point tonight tho.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Amar'e is playing CRAZY on both ends of the court.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Amundo going crazy


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

J Rich bailing us out!! YES!


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh my Grant Hill came up big but missed a 15 footer, 18 secs to go, 103 tied, damn, first the Bulls now another thriller, another amazing NBA night for me


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Another TO oh myyyyy lord


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

K Mart's 3 pretty much put this one to end.

Too bad. Shaq was obviously missing tonight.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I wish the refs would grow some balls and make the right call when it should be made. The no-call on Grant Hill was the dagger. But the Suns only have themselves to blame for playing really sloppy on the defensive end.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Robin Lopez is the worst basketball player I have ever seen.


----------

